
A young mother dies after refusing chemotherapy - DanBC
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-fitness/body/young-mother-dies-refusing-chemotherapy-social-media-fuelling/?WT.mc_id=tmgoff_pso-tw_registration_regeditorial-twfeed_subsawareness_A155_A252_C010636&utm_source=tmgoff&utm_medium=tmgoff_pso-tw&utm_content=registration_regeditorial&utm_campaign=tmgoff_pso-tw_registration_regeditorial-twfeed_subsawareness_A155_A252_C010636
======
DanBC
The full title is "As young mother dies after refusing chemotherapy, how
social media is fuelling the rise of fake cancer cures" which is too long for
HN.

~~~
gus_massa
I think that "How social media is fueling the rise of fake cancer cures" is a
better title. Sometimes the recommendation is to use the subtitle when the
main title is not very informative. I think that in this case the second part
of the title looks better.

